# قنوات فضاءيه مهتمه بالطيران اللي يحب المعرفه يدخل



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يونيو 2006)

اسم القناة هو : Discovery Wings 

القمر هو : ASTRA2

التردد: 11.876GHz أفقي


تو جد قناة على قمر hispasat وهى خا صة بطيران فقط وسم القناة Discovery turpoا وتوجد قناه علي النايل سات اسمها traveler (المسافر العربي)


----------



## مهندس طيار (17 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجاري البحث عن هذه الاقنوات


----------



## Ahmed shawki (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويريت لو توضح اكثر ولو امكن اتواصل معك عبل الماسنجر
انا اميلى ahmed-shawki*h o t m a i l. c o m

فى انتظارك


----------



## الطارق سفيان (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هده القنوات


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد شوكت (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي وليد
ارجوا ان اطرح عليك سؤال حول حركة الطائرة على الارض قبل الاقلاع...هل ان حركتها تعتمد على قوة دفع العجلات ام على قوة دفع المحركات و اذا كانت تعتمد على قوة دفع المحركات فكيف يمكن توجيه حركتها على الارض يمينا و يسارا و هل ان دورانها يعتمد على تغيير اتجاه العجلة الامامية ام ان هذه العجله لا يمكن التحكم في توجيهها
ارجو ان لا اكون قداثقلت عليك في سؤالي هذا و لكم الشكر


----------



## زياد طارق احمد (11 يونيو 2007)

الاخ احمد شوكت
اجبتك عن سؤالك.........تحياتي


----------



## haytham9d (18 يونيو 2007)

انا عايز تردد القناه اللي علي النايل سات اسمها traveler (المسافر العربي) وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SherifKhallaf (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً و جزاك الله خيراًز


----------



## م عمر جمال (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بي سي (18 فبراير 2008)

ممممشششششششششششششككككككككككككككوووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## دريسي نون (27 فبراير 2008)

ارجوكم اريد معلومات عن راديو هليكوبتر mi24v mk3


----------

